# Feeder Creek Steel 3-3-11



## Golden1 (Jun 27, 2009)

I got tired of waiting for the big water to clear so I hit a small feeder creek. Managed to go 3 for 3 on pink spawn sacs. I think the one I am holding thought I wasn't camoflaged enough so it splashed mud all over me. I guess she showed me,,, lol


----------



## brodg (Sep 6, 2010)

Well done. The mud is revenge.


----------



## jjshbetz11 (Oct 25, 2010)

nice. I was doing the same thing today but,:S


----------



## las johnny (Sep 20, 2007)

hey golden 1 nice fish I think I know where that spot is good spot, feels good to catch some fish after a long winter


----------



## fishingjohn (Jun 1, 2009)

with the feeder creeks - how can you tell where the public access is at


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

fishingjohn said:


> with the feeder creeks - how can you tell where the public access is at


try some metro parks/wildlife areas, otherwise you gotta go door knockin


----------



## hookmeup (Nov 2, 2010)

Hey Don, nice job buddie. You are doin better than me this year. I'm Rob. Fished next to you last fall and spring a few times on Chagrin. We were BS'ing about fishing in Florida. Some of these guys are iching to know where that creek is, ha, ha.


----------



## fishingjohn (Jun 1, 2009)

if you read my post wasnt asking where the creek was or for any honey hole - just about access to any creek.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

Access to creeks is quite often found by Google Earth, Topographical Map books, Mapquest, walking main river streams and stumbling upon a feeder, or years of walking the rivers and just knowing by experience. 

Some feeder creeks are better then others. Many anglers that target these creeks have done so for many years, and they just know where to go, and when to go based upon USGS stream flows of the main rivers. 

Creeks are the goto spots when the main river systems are blown out. Lately it seems whenever I want to go fishing, mother nature decides to blow out the main river systems. 

The more you can learn about good flows on the main streams, possible feeder creeks that sprout off of the main tributaries, and potential access to these spots learned from trial and error, as well as online research, the more days of steelhead fishing you will have at your disposal.

-KSU


----------



## salmon king (Aug 20, 2008)

hookmeup said:


> Hey Don, nice job buddie. You are doin better than me this year. I'm Rob. Fished next to you last fall and spring a few times on Chagrin. We were BS'ing about fishing in Florida. *Some of these guys are* *iching to know where that creek is, ha, ha.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> I for one think that's a tad rude!!! I know exactly where that spot is and have other feeder creeks that I do good on...so HA HA


----------



## nforkoutfitters (Jan 25, 2010)

Good job Don!!! I would leave the mud on, Kinda like camo face paint, the steel can't see you and it makes you look tough!. Plus I've see Phil do it all the time...... only he uses left over egg juice


----------



## thephildo0916 (Mar 4, 2009)

We have a jokester on our hands here


----------

